# معلومات ببلاش



## thelife.pro (3 مارس 2007)

ا* سمي نهر العاصي في لبنان بهذا الاسم لأنه يجري من الجنوب اٍلى الشمال بعكس مجرى الأنهار
ا* الصومال هي الدولة العربية الوحيدة التي يمربها خط الاستواء
ا* النوبة اسمها في اللغة الفرعونية الذهب
ا* يطلق على خليج المكسيك زقاق الموت
ا* مدينة غزة بفلسطين تعني في اللغة الفينيقية القوة
ا* الصحراء تكون باردة في الليل أكثر من الأراضي الزراعية لأن الرمال لا تحتفظ بأشعة الشمس بعد غروبها
ا* الكويت تصغير لكلمة الكوت ومعناها القلعة
ا* اٍستانبول هي عاصمة تركيا معناها اٍسلام بول ثم حرفت اٍلى اٍستانبول والمعنى مدينة السلام
ا* شلالات ( نياجرا ) من أشهر الشلالات في العالم وكلمة نياجرا من لغة الهنود الحمر ومعناها رعد المياه
ا* منطقة مثلث برمودا : توجد شرقي الولايات في مياه المحيط الأطلنطي وهذه المنطقة تختفي ا* أطول قناة في العالم هي : قناة ستالين فيالاٍتحاد السوفيتي سابقاََ روسيا حالياََ وطولها 41 ميلاََ
ا* دولة تركيا تقع في قارتي آسيا وأوروبا معاََ
ا* أقدم عواصم العالم هي : دمشق
ا* بدأت رحلة ماجلان حول العالم عام 1519م واستغرقت 3 سنوات
ا* أقدم علم مستخدم حتى الآن هو : علم الدانمارك الذي لم يتغير منذ 700 سنة
ا* سميت قارة اٍفريقيا بهذا الاسم نسبة اٍلى أول حاكم فيها وكان الملك العربي اٍفريقي بن قيس
ا* اللغة الأصلية في أثيوبيا هي : اللغة الأمهرية
ا* المدينة التي أنشأها اٍختانون في المنيا هي : تل العمارنة
ا* بيت لحم هو اسم عبري ومعناه بيت الخبز
ا* أكثر الأماكن جفافاََ على وجه الأرض هي : منطقة أريكا في شيلي
ا* اغتمد التقويم المصري في حسابه على فيضان النيل
ا* كسوف الشمس يحدث بتوسط القمر بين الأرض والشمس
ا* الطبقة التحتية للقشرة الأرضية مكونة من صخور ومعادن في حالة شبه سائلة يبلغ سمكها 8، 1 ميل
ا* أكثر مدن العالم ارتفاعاََ عن سطح البحر هي : لاباز عاصمة بوليفيا
ا* الذي أطلق على المحيط الهادي هذا الاسم هو ماجلان
ا* اسم لبنان يعني الأبيض في اللغة السامية
ا* علم دراسة طبقات الأرض التي تحتوي على بقايا تنتمي لعصر بعينه بغرض تحديده يسمى : الستراتيجرافيا
ا* قارة آسيا يزرع فيها نحو 90% من محصول الأرز في العالم
ا* لغة البرازيل الرسمية هي : البرتغالية
ا* ينقسم البحر الأحمر عند أضيق نقطة مكوناََ خليجين هما خليج العقبة في الشرق وخليج السويس في الغرب
ا* تحتل الصحاري نسبة 5 ، 96 % من مساحة مصر
ا* ظلت القارة القطبية الجنوبية مجهولة عن العالم حتى عام 1773 م حيث اكتشفها الكابتن سكوت
ا* أطلق الأوروبيين على قارة استراليا هذا الاسم الذي يعني الجنوب باللغة اللاتينية لأنها تقع في أقصى الجنوب من الكرة الأرضية
ا* أول من استطاع أن يحسب محيط الكرة الأرضية هو : العالم الفلكي اليوناني ايراتو شينير
ا* أول من قسَّم النجوم اٍلى مجموعات هو : الفلكي الاٍغريقي هيبارخوس
ا* البحار الفرنسي جاك بيكار هو مكتشف أعماق البحار

ا* كلمة جغرافيا : مركبة من مقطعين لكلمتين يونانيتين هما ( جيه ) ومعناها أرض ( غرافيا ) معناها ارسم وهو علم يهدف اٍلى سطح الأرض وباطنها وما يطرأ من تغييرات
ا* خط الاٍستواء هو : الدائرة الوهمية التي تطوق الأرض تقع في منتصف المسافة بين القطبين الشمالي والجنوبي ومستواها عمودي على محور الأرض
ا* أول نشرة جوية عن الطقس في العالم صدرت في اٍنجلترا عام 1878م
ا* أطلق على بلاد الشام هذا الاسم نسبة اٍلى ( سام بن نوح ) لأنه استقر في هذه المنطقة وكانت السين تنطق باللغة السريانية شين لذلك سميت الشام
ا* البحر الميت هو : بحيرة شديدة الملوحة لا تعيش فيه الأسماك من شدة الملوحة طوله 79 كم ويتراوح عرضه مابين 5، 16 ويصل عمقه 349 متر وسمي البحر بهذا الاسم لأنه بحر لا تعيش فيه أي كائنات حية اٍذ تبلغ درجة ملوحته 5 أضعاف درجة ملوحة البحر وهو مغلق وقد كان العرب يطلقون عليه بحيرة لوط ويطلقون على البحر الأحمر بحر القلزم وعلى البحر المتوسط بحر الروم
ا* السودان تنتج 80 في المائة من اٍنتاج الصمغ العربي في العالم وذلك من شجر الشهاب
ا* بلاد الكونغو غنية بالماس و90 % من ماس العالم يستخرج منها
ا* أكبر جزيرة في البحر الأبيض المتوسط هي : صقلية
ا* تهبط حرارة الجو حوالي 5 درجات مئوية في كل 1000 متر ارتفاع فوق سطح البحرلذلك يسود الجليد قمم الجبال العالية
ا* أول من اقترح فكرة شق قناة ملاحية عميقة تربط البحر الأحمر بالبحر الأبيض المتوسط هو : الخليفة العباسي هارون الرشيد
ا* يتراوح عمق خليج السويس بين 180 و210 أقدام تقريباََ ويبلغ طول قناة السويس 103 أميال ويبلغ أقصى عرض لها 150 متراََ بينما يصل عمق خليج العقبة اٍلى 5500 قدم
ا* مساحة الوطن العربي تساوي واحد على ثلاثين من مساحة اليابسة في العالم
ا* الموطن الأصلي للقطن هو : الهند والموطن الأصلي للبن هو : الصومال
ا* يجري نهر النيل في أراضي سبع دول هي : مصر ، السودان ، اثيوبيا ، تنزانيا ، الكونغو ، كينيا ، أوغندا
ا* أطول أنهار العالم هو : نهر النيل وطوله 4,157 ميلاََ
ا* أصغر اٍمارة عربية هي : اٍمارة عجمان بالاٍمارات العربية المتحدة وتبلغ مساحتها 250 كم مربع
ا* أعلى سلسلة جبال في العالم هي : سلسلة جبال الهملايا وتمتد وسط آسيا في أجزاء من أفقانستان وباكستان والهند والتبت وحتى الصين وتسمى أعلى قمة في هذه الجبال هي : قمة اٍفرست
ا* بحر سراجوسا : هو جزء من المحيط الأطلسي ويمتد من جزر الهند الغربية اٍلى جزر الأزور
ا* أقدم خريطة في العالم مرسومة على لوح من الطين وهي تصور نهر الفرات وترجع اٍلى حوالي سنة 3800 قبل الميلاد
ا* تغطي المحيطات والبحار حوالي 71% من مساحة سطح الأرض
ا* مدينة أريحا من أقدم المدن في التاريخ
ا* هناك قارة مختفية اسمها : ( قارة أتلانتس ) وهي القارة السادسة
ا* دولة البحرين : مجموعة من الجزر يبلغ عددها 33 جزيرة
ا*أول من رسم خريطة العالم هو : الاٍدريسي
ا* ظاهرة المد والجزر في المحيطات والبحار سببها جاذبية الشمس والقمر
ا* أعلى قمة جبل جليدي في العالم هي : قمة جبل جرين لاند
ا* الجزيرة التي تلقب بجزيرة الجمال هي : جزيرة كورسيكا الفرنسية
ا* توجد أشد العواصف البحرية عند بحر الرجاء الصالح في جنوب أفريقيا حيث ترتفع الماء اٍلى علو 40 متراََ
الديانة الرسمية في اليابان هي الشنتو
ا* نهر هونج يوجد بالصين ويلقب بالنهر الأصغر لأنه يحمل مقادير من الطمى الأصفر
ا* أعمق حفرة في البحار والمحيطات هي حفرة ( ماريانا ) وتنخفض عن سطح البحر حوالي 11 كم
ا* اسم الأرجنتين مشتق من الفضة بالأسبانية
ا*كلمة باكستان معناها أرض الأطهار
ا* أكبر صحراء على وجه الأرض هي الصحراءالكبرى المترامية على امتداد شمال أفريقيا وتبلغ مساحتها 3 مليين و500 ألف ميل مربع
ا* تونس أكبر دولة تنتج الزيتون
ا* دول البلقان عددها ست : بلقاريا ، يوغسلافيا السابقة ، تركيا ، اليونان ، ألبانيا ، رومانيا
ا* البحر الأحمر سمي بهذا الاسم نظراََ لوجود أعشاب وطحالب وملونة بلون أحمر تطفو على سطح مياهه
ا* جزر الكناري مجموعة مكونة من سبع جزر رئيسية تقع في المحيط الأطلسي قرب الساحل الأفريقي يبلغ مجموع مساحتها حوالي 7300 كم مربع
ا* اسم قبرص مشتق من النحاس باللاتينية
ا* أطلق العرب على نهر الدانوب الذي ينبع من ألمانيا الغربية ويصب في البحر الأسوداسم نهر الطونه
أثيوبيا معناها باليونانية الوجه المحترق
ا* الفولجا هو : أطول أنهار قارة أوروبا
ا* أعلى جبل في أفريقيا موجود في تنزانيا اسمه كلمنجارو
ا* أكبر جزيرة في العالم جزيرة غرين لاند وهي تابعة للدنمارك
ا* أعمق بئر يوجد في أوكرانيا ويبلغ عمقه 96 متراََ
ا* مدينة دمشق سميت بهذا الاسم لأنهم دمشقوا أي أسرعوا في بنائها
ا* أول من درس الجغرافيا ورسم الخرائط هم اليونانيون
ا* خطوط الطول تبدأ من القطب الشمالي اٍلى الجنوبيوعدد خطوط الطول حول الكرة الأرضية 24 خطاََ طولياَ
ا* خطوط العرض هي : خطوط مقطعية شمالي أو جنوبي خط الاستواء
ا* القطب الشمالي اكتشف قبل القطب الجنوبي
ا* مدينة السويس كانت في العصر الفرعوني تحمل اسم أرسناو
ا* العملة النقدية لزامبيا هي : الكواتشا
ا* أشهر جبال في أمريكا الجنوبية هي : جبال الأنديزا
ا* ياقت الحموي هو : صاحب أكبر موسوعة جغرافيةفي عدة مجلدات مرتبة على نحو معجمي باسم معجمي البلدان
ا* تسمى نقطة منشأ الزلزال تحت سطح الأرض باسم بؤرة الأرض
ا* من أشهر الزلازل المدمرة في العالم زلزال لشبونة عام 1755 م وزلزال فرانسيسكو عام 1906م
ا* من أشهر البراكين في العالم يؤكان فيزوف الذي ثار قبل الميلاد وقضلى على مدينة بومبي كلها
ا* الأسطرلاب هو :آلة لقياس ارتفاع الأجرام السماوية ودراسة الكرة السماوية
ا* تقع جزيرالقمر شمال مدينة مدغشقر
ا* تسقط الشمس عمودياََ على خط الاستواء مرتين سنوياََ 21 مارس و 23 سبتمبر
ا* دولة الهند يسميها أهلها بهارات
ا* كوكب زحل محاط بحلقات من الثلج والغبار
ا* تصل درجة الحرارة على سطح القمر في النهار اٍلى 150 درجة مئوية وتهبط هبوطاََ شديداََ أثناء الليل اٍلى 120 درجة تحت الصفر
ا* كلمة اليابان تعني بلاد الشمس المشرقة
ا* عاصمة الدنمارك هي : كوبنهاجن ومعناها مأوى التجار
ا* سميت الاٍسكندرية بهذا الاسم نسبة اٍلى مؤسسها الاٍسكندر المغدوني
ا* عملة موريتانياهي الأوقية
ا* كلمة كوستاريكا أصلها اٍسباني ومعناها الساحل الغني
ا* اشتقت الصين اسمها من أول اٍمبراطور لها وهو: تسين شي هوانج تي
ا* اسم أثينا عاصمة اليونان جاء مشتقاََ من اسم الآلهة أثينا ابنة زيوس وهي آلهة الحكمة والفنون والعلوم عند الاٍغريق
ا* كلمة ليبيريا معناها ( الحرية ) وسميت بهذا الاسم لأن هذه الجمهورية تكونت من الأفريقيين الذين تحرروا من العبودية في أمريكا وعادوا اٍلى أفريقيا لكي يؤسسو لأنفسهم دولة هناك
ا* أفقانستان كانت تسمى قديماََ خراسان وهو اسم فارسي معناه الأرض التي تشرق منها الشمس
ا* جاء اسم تركيا من كلمة الترك والصينيون هم الذين أطلقوا عليهم هذا الاسم
ا* أول من فكر في حفر قناة تربط بين البحر المتوسط والبحر الأحمر عن طريق نهر النيل هو الفرعون المصري سنوسرت الثالث
ا* أطول نفق في العالم مخصص للري يوجد في جنوب أفريقيا ويربط بين نهري أورانج وفيشي وطوله 9 ، 52كم
ا* أكبر شبه الجزيرة في العالم هي : شبه الجزيرة العربية اٍذ تغطي مساحة 2 600 000 كم مربع
ا* المذنب هو : كتلة ضخمة من الغاز المتجمد المختلط بالغبار
ا* أعماق المحيطات أكثر برودة من سطحها لأن الماء الحار يرتفع دائماََاٍلى السطح والاٍشعاعات الشمسية لا تخترق بعيداََ داخل المياه
ا* أول من أدخلوا البوصلة اٍلى أوروبا هم : العرب
ا* أول من أطلق اسم أطلس على الخرائط هو : الهولندي مركاتور
ا* مساحة الكرة الأرضية 197 272 000 ميل مربع
ا* مساحة سطح الأرض 57 491 000 ميل مربع
ا* مساحة آسيا 17 32 000 ميل مربع
ا* مساحة أفريقيا 11 682 000 ميل مربع
ا* مساحة أمريكا الشمالية 9 363 000 ميل مربع
ا* مساحة أمريكا الجنوبية 6 875 000 ميل مربع
ا* مساحة أوروبا 4 063 000 ميل مربع
ا* مساحة استراليا 2 367 741 ميل مربع
أطول نبع ماء ساخن في العالم يوجد في : نيوزيلندا ويسمى نبع وايما نجون
ا* الخرطوم عاصمة السودان وتسمى العاصمة المثلثة
ا* كيب تاون بجنوب أفريقيا تسمى عاصمة الأجرام
ا* كان يقصد العرب بلاد ماوراء النهر سمرقند وطشقند
ا* أعمق بحار العالم هو : البحر الكاريبي حيث يبلغ عمقه 24720 قدماََ
ا* المطر الشديد يسمى الوابل والمطر الخفيف يسمى الطل
ا* الاٍتحاد السوفيتي السابق كان يشترك في حدوده مع 13 دولة مجاورة
ا* أبرد منطقة في العالم هي : منطقة وسط سيبيريا بآسيا وتبلغ درجة برودتها 70 درجة تحت الصفر
ا* البحر الأسود من الطائرة يبدو على شكل رأس جمل
ا* اٍيطاليا تبدو من الطائرة على شكل حذاء ويوجد في اٍيطاليا 1000 جزيرة
ا* يقع مضيق ماجلان في دولة تشيلي
ا* أكبر مدينة في العالم هي : مدينة طوكيو في اليابان
ا* أشهر كتب الاٍدريسي في الجغرافيا هو : نزهة المشتاق في اختراق الآفاق
ا* أكبر حقل بترول في العالم يوجد في المملكة العربية السعودية ويطلق عليه حقل السفَّانية أما أكبر حقل بري في العالم فيطلق عليه حقل الغوار
ا* تقع جزر كيمان في البحر الكاريبي وهي ثلاث جزر اكتشفها كولومبس عام 1503م
ا* أشد الكواكب حرارة هو : كوكب الزهرة حيث تصل درجة الحرارة على سطحه اٍلى 462 درجة سنتيجراد
ا* يرجع تقسيم السنة اٍلى 12 شهراََ اٍلى دوران القمرحول الأرض 12 مرة
ا* باب المندب هو : مضيق موجود على البحر الأحمر ويفصل بين أفريقيا وبلاد العرب ويجمع خليج عدن بالحر الأحمر

يتمنى تكون عجبتكن 

اخوكن طوني
:yahoo: :yahoo: :smil12: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 مارس 2007)

> يتمنى تكون عجبتكن



*كتيييييييير كتييييييييييير كتييييييييييييييير

ميرسى يا طونى

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## thelife.pro (3 مارس 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *كتيييييييير كتييييييييييير كتييييييييييييييير
> 
> ميرسى يا طونى
> 
> ربنا يباركك*​



شكرا الك فراشة
 شي حلو انو واحد يلاقي معلومات بس الاحلى انو يحفظها


----------



## قلم حر (4 مارس 2007)

طيب يا طوني :
أي معلومه كتبتها اٍنت غلط ؟؟؟
أو بشكل أدق : يلزمها اٍضافه صغيره حتى تكون صحيحه ؟؟؟؟؟
أظن رايح تعرفها مباشرة و تطلب مني تعديلها لك .
للعلم : هناك أكثر من معلومه غير دقيقه .
----------------------------
معلومات غزيره جدا جدا .
أغلبها جديد علي .
ألف شكر .​


----------



## thelife.pro (4 مارس 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> طيب يا طوني :
> أي معلومه كتبتها اٍنت غلط ؟؟؟
> أو بشكل أدق : يلزمها اٍضافه صغيره حتى تكون صحيحه ؟؟؟؟؟
> أظن رايح تعرفها مباشرة و تطلب مني تعديلها لك .
> ...




اها اليوم حسيت انو في حدا ممكن يساعدني بالمنتديات 
اكيد انا بعتذر اذا طلع غلط واذا انا اكتشفت اي خطا رح ابلغك 

ومشكور كتير اخي السرمدلي


----------



## thelife.pro (9 مارس 2007)

________________________


----------



## قلم حر (10 مارس 2007)

الخطأ الأول :


> ا* سمي نهر العاصي في لبنان بهذا الاسم لأنه يجري من الجنوب اٍلى الشمال بعكس مجرى الأنهار


هذا الكلام يصح فقط على بلاد الشام ...  أو  الهلال الخصيب فقط !
لاحظ أن نهر النيل يجري من الجنوب اٍلى الشمال !
نعود لاحقا .


----------



## thelife.pro (10 مارس 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> الخطأ الأول :
> 
> هذا الكلام يصح فقط على بلاد الشام ...  أو  الهلال الخصيب فقط !
> لاحظ أن نهر النيل يجري من الجنوب اٍلى الشمال !
> نعود لاحقا .




كلام جميل ونحن بانتظار عودتك
اخوك طوني


----------



## قلم حر (28 مارس 2007)

عدنا :


> ا* أطول أنهار العالم هو : نهر النيل وطوله 40157 ميلاََ


لازم مكان الصفر ......فاصله ( حسب معلوماتي ) !
نكمل :


> ا* أكبر جزيرة في العالم جزيرة بورينو وتتقاسمها 3 دول آسيوية


أترك الجواب لك .
و للعلم اٍسم الجزيره : بورنيو ... و ليس بورينو .
لكنها بالتأكيد ليست أكبر جزيره في العالم !
نكمل :


> ا* الجبال هي المسئولة عن حفظ توازن الأرض


معلومه من مصدر خاطىء و لا علاقه له بالعلم أساسا !!

أظن اٍنتهت تعليقاتي على الموضوع .
و الله زماااااان يا طوني .
رجعتني لأيام الشباااااااااااااااااااااب !


----------



## thelife.pro (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*

مشكور كتير اخ السمردلي 
بالنسبة للمعلومة الاولى انها خطأ مطبعي ومعك حق 
اما بالنسبة للمعلومتين الاخريات 
فان كانوا خطأ سوف اضع الاجابات الصحيحة 
وشكرا لك 
ولكن ما هذا ارجعتك الى ايام الشباب وهل عمرك الان ستون ستة 
ههههههههههه


----------



## thelife.pro (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*

بالنسبة الى اكبر جزيرة بالعالم هي جزيرة  غرينلاند وهي تابعة الى الدنمارك


----------



## thelife.pro (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*

اما بالنسبة الى حفظ توازن الارض 
في هذا السياق يذكر الدكتور زغلول النجار أن ذلك ثبت علميا بوجه قاطع عن طريق القياسات الزلزالية، ولم تكتشف هذه الحقيقة إلا في النصف الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر عندما تقدم الجيولوجي (جورج ايري) بنظرية مفادها أن القشرة الأرضية لا تمثل أساساً مناسباً للجبال التي تعلوها، وافترض أن القشرة الأرضية وما عليها من جبال لا تمثل إلا جزءاً طافياً على بحر من الصخور الكثيفة المرنة، وبالتالي فلا بد أن يكون للجبال جذور ممتدة داخل تلك المنطقة العالية الكثافة لضمان ثباتها واستقرارها.

ورح احط مواقع بتتحدث عن هذا الموضوع اكثر واكثر 
 من خلال موضوع ساكتبه بالمنتدى العلمي عن توازن الارض


----------



## thelife.pro (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*

شكر كبير للاخ السمردلي 
احلى مشرف لاحلى منتدى ثقافي 
وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## قلم حر (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*



thelife.pro قال:


> مشكور كتير اخ السمردلي
> بالنسبة للمعلومة الاولى انها خطأ مطبعي ومعك حق
> اما بالنسبة للمعلومتين الاخريات
> فان كانوا خطأ سوف اضع الاجابات الصحيحة
> ...


الشيخوخه مش بالسن !! ( عمري 34 ) !
هههههههههههههههههههههههه .



thelife.pro قال:


> بالنسبة الى اكبر جزيرة بالعالم هي جزيرة غرينلاند وهي تابعة الى الدنمارك


تمام .
و البعض يقولون ( أستراليا ) ....لكن البعض الآخر يرفض أستراليا ....لأنه يعتبرها قاره !
و تبقى الاٍجابتان صحيحتان تماما .



thelife.pro قال:


> اما بالنسبة الى حفظ توازن الارض
> في هذا السياق يذكر الدكتور زغلول النجار أن ذلك ثبت علميا بوجه قاطع عن طريق القياسات الزلزالية، ولم تكتشف هذه الحقيقة إلا في النصف الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر عندما تقدم الجيولوجي (جورج ايري) بنظرية مفادها أن القشرة الأرضية لا تمثل أساساً مناسباً للجبال التي تعلوها، وافترض أن القشرة الأرضية وما عليها من جبال لا تمثل إلا جزءاً طافياً على بحر من الصخور الكثيفة المرنة، وبالتالي فلا بد أن يكون للجبال جذور ممتدة داخل تلك المنطقة العالية الكثافة لضمان ثباتها واستقرارها.
> 
> ورح احط مواقع بتتحدث عن هذا الموضوع اكثر واكثر
> من خلال موضوع ساكتبه بالمنتدى العلمي عن توازن الارض


شوفت الخاريف ؟؟؟؟
قال : الجبال بتثبت الأرض ( الكره الأرضيه ) !!!
ههههههههههههه !
نفسي أقرأ في موقع علمي موثوق ....و لو لمره .....تأكيد لكلام ( زغلول ) بتأكيد واضح و ليس تشبيه غريب .
ربنا يهديه .



thelife.pro قال:


> شكر كبير للاخ السمردلي
> احلى مشرف لاحلى منتدى ثقافي
> وشكراااااااااااااا


شكرا ليك .
و شكرا لتقبلك كلامي .....فجوهرك  جميل جدا  .
بس يا ريت .....تعدل الأخطاء في الموضوع الأصلي ....و تكتب التصحيح ......فأغلب من يقرأ الموضوع ...قد لا يقرأ الردود .
عاوزين منتدانا قدوه ....بكل حاجه !
صدقني : أنت من أجمل الأعضاء .
الرب يبارك حياتنك .


----------



## thelife.pro (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*



السمردلي قال:


> الشيخوخه مش بالسن !! ( عمري 34 ) !
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه .
> معك حق
> 
> ...


بجد بجد بجد خجلتني .... وين اروح بحالي :smil12: :smil12: 
وربي يحفظك ويخليك :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## peace_86 (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*

*معلومات جميلة.. من أخ جميل..
لكن:
هناك اخطاء كثيرة.. ذكرها السمردلي..
وبعضها سأذكرها في وقت لاحق بمشيئة الرب..

أشكرك مرة أخرى عزيزي طوني..*


----------



## peace_86 (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*

*معلومات جميلة.. من أخ جميل..
لكن:
هناك اخطاء كثيرة.. ذكرها السمردلي..
وبعضها سأذكرها في وقت لاحق بمشيئة الرب..

أشكرك مرة أخرى عزيزي طوني..*


----------



## thelife.pro (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*

انا بانتظار مشاركتك 
وشكرا سلف


----------



## peace_86 (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*



> ا* أقدم عواصم العالم هي : دمشق


بإمكانك أن تقول أقدم المدن ..حتى يكون المغزى أقوى..



> ا* تحتل الصحاري نسبة 5 ، 96 % من مساحة مصر


معقول ؟؟ معلوماتي ضئيلة اتجاه هذه الأمور ..
لكن لا اعتقد أنها معلومة صحيحة..



> ا* خط الاٍستواء هو : الدائرة الوهمية التي تطوق الأرض تقع في منتصف المسافة بين القطبين الشمالي والجنوبي ومستواها عمودي على محور الأرض


كنت أعتقد أن خط الأستواء مستواها افقي..
أو ربما غني لم أفهم الفقرة تماماً ..



> ا* أول من اقترح فكرة شق قناة ملاحية عميقة تربط البحر الأحمر بالبحر الأبيض المتوسط هو : الخليفة العباسي هارون الرشيد


أعقتد أنه كان قبل الإسلام..
ربما قد تم الإنشقاق في وقت الفراعنة..



> ا*أول من رسم خريطة العالم هو : الاٍدريسي


هو أول عالم عربي.. ولكن سبقه أحد الإنكليز..
لا يسعفني أن أتذكر اسمه حالياً ..



> ا* أعمق بئر يوجد في أوكرانيا ويبلغ عمقه 96 متراََ


أظن أنه هناك ما هو أطول في نيوزلاندا..



> ا* دولة الهند يسميها أهلها بهارات


خطأ .. بل توجد مدينة كبيرة قريبة من نيودلهي اسمها بهارات..
غلطة الشاطر بألف .. ههههـ



> ا* المطر الشديد يسمى الوابل والمطر الخفيف يسمى الطل


أظن أن المطر الخفيف يسمى : هتان..



> ا* أكبر حقل بترول في العالم يوجد في المملكة العربية السعودية ويطلق عليه حقل السفَّانية أما أكبر حقل بري في العالم فيطلق عليه حقل الغوار


إحم إحم .. شكراً إذا تريد إبيعلك حقل أنا حاضر .. ههههـ



وشكراً ..
أنا عارف إنك نفسك تذبحني..
هههه بس هذه هي الحياة حبيبي طوني..


----------



## thelife.pro (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*

هههههههه
ادبحك ليش  :spor22: 
مو بدك تبعتلي حقل نفط بالـ DHL  اصدي بالشحن السريع 
بالنسبة للمعلومات الكتبتها في منها رح اتاكد منه 
ومنها صحيحة متل خط الاستواء:ranting:  

ربي يقويك اذا معلومات قوية 
خلينا نشوفك بالمسابقة الثقافية 
اوك 
بانتظارك 
مشكور مرة تانية :yahoo:


----------



## قلم حر (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*



> إقتباس:
> ا* أقدم عواصم العالم هي : دمشق
> بإمكانك أن تقول أقدم المدن ..حتى يكون المغزى أقوى..
> خطأ :
> ...


شكلك لسه ما تعرفتش على طوني الرائع !!
بكره تتعرف عليه أكتر ......حتى الآن هو ملك المسابقه الثقافيه !!


----------



## thelife.pro (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*

الف شكر لقلم حر والله انت دعمتني دعم معنوي غير شكل 
هلق بدي صحح الاجابات ودققها 
بدي اكتب موضوع حرب طروادة لعيونك 
بس انت لا تزعل 

سلاااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## قلم حر (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*



thelife.pro قال:


> الف شكر لقلم حر والله انت دعمتني دعم معنوي غير شكل
> هلق بدي صحح الاجابات ودققها
> بدي اكتب موضوع حرب طروادة لعيونك
> بس انت لا تزعل
> ...


مش دعم ....بس كلمة حق .
و للعلم : اٍعتراضات ( بيس 86 ) حلوه كتير و ضافت معلومات جديده للموضوع !
بالنسبه لحرب طرواده : لو بدك رابط للألياذه كامله ...مكن أأمنوا !!
و الموقع فيه كتب مميزه .


----------



## thelife.pro (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*



peace_86 قال:


> بإمكانك أن تقول أقدم المدن ..حتى يكون المغزى أقوى..
> 
> تحتل الصحارى 96.5 % من مساحة مصر
> معقول ؟؟ معلوماتي ضئيلة اتجاه هذه الأمور ..
> ...



والله العظيم بدي اشكرك الف شكر 
ياالله خلو المنتدى الثقافي يتحرك 
دي بدنا علم وبدنا ثقافة 
ما بننسى الدين بس كمان كشعب مسالم نحن سلاحنا الوحيد هو العلم ومشان هيك لازم نمسك هل السلاح بئيد قوية 

سلاااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*



قلم حر قال:


> مش دعم ....بس كلمة حق .
> و للعلم : اٍعتراضات ( بيس 86 ) حلوه كتير و ضافت معلومات جديده للموضوع !
> بالنسبه لحرب طرواده : لو بدك رابط للألياذه كامله ...مكن أأمنوا !!
> و الموقع فيه كتب مميزه .




شكرا كتير بس انا كتبت لموضوع 
وانشاء الله يعجبك


----------



## peace_86 (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*

أوووف :new2:  :new2: :new2:  ..
اكتشفت إني فاشل
ههههه  :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:  ..

أشكر السمردلي وطوني على تصحيحكم للمعلومات..

وإن شاء الله بئر النفط راح ارسلكم إياه بالمجان :yahoo: :yahoo:  ..
عن طريق صندوق البريد :Love_Mailbox:  ..

أخوكم اللي يحبكم : رامي :spor22:


----------



## thelife.pro (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*

ههههههههههههه 
احلى رامي 
والله 
انت فتحت باب كلنا منشكرك عليه 
خليتنا نتعذب شوي بتاكيد المعلومات 
وعلى فكرة المعلومات الي اخترتها انت 
ترسخت بذهني اكثر واكثر 

وشكرا لك 
وانا بانتظار ردودك وانتقاضاتك 

لا اعرف كيف اعبر 
لكن شكرا 

وانا بانتظار حقل النفط


----------



## thelife.pro (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*

انا بانتظارك


----------



## totty (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*

شكرا اوى طونى على كم المعلومات


----------



## thelife.pro (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: معلومات ببلاش*

شكرا لمرورك واهلا بيك معنا 

سلااااااااااااام المسيح 
اخوك طوني


----------

